# general skyline building



## outsider (Jul 8, 2003)

*general skyline question*

what so special about a skyline?
and why isnt availabe in the state?
is it comparable to the supra?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

1. Its a powerful, inexpensive (in Japan), and incredible to mod car

2. It is available in the US (though domestic car companies have bribed Congress to restrict imports) via www.motoRex.net or www.rbmotoring.com

3. It fvcking blows the Supra away.*

*I went to EBAY yesterday and saw many Supras well over $40,000 (some into the $60,000 range  ) and only making around 600hp. We all know Supras are dyno queens, meaning they aren't always able to lay down the power and use it. For $40,000 even in the USA, you could get an R32 Skyline extremely modded to whoop that Supra ass. For $60,000USD, those Supras would be toast.

Now, I'm not talking about 1/4 miles races - though I have no doubt that R32 would be right with them if not outright faster. I'm talking about road courses, which is what the Supra and GTR were designed for.

Now, I wouldn't saw its a "God-Car" but its an extremely bad ass car and dollar for dollar, I think its still the best deal in the USA for real performance.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Rite on Scourge, every car market seems to have its bad arse price/performance king.....(eg Stupidly high performance for its price) Even down here the Skyline has jumped into that spot replacing the VL Commodre Turbo.....(Which had a Skyline engine in it!)

As for Supra, well they look very ugly me thinks  

Anyway Dyno Shootouts are a waste of time, coz the final figure is measured in KW/HP, when it should really be measured in torque. The winner should be who twists the rollers hardest, not you can rev higher......Torque is what wins races, not HP/KW


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

1. it's so special cos of its heritage...cos of its domination in races. it's not called godzilla for nothing. the rb26dett responds extremely well to modifications, which is not to say the 2jz doesn't. 

2. i don't know anything bout the states.

3. the thing which sets street GTRs and Supras apart would be HICAS and ATTESSA, which are the GTRs 4 wheel steer and 4 Wheel Drive system, which gives the GTR the benefit of RWD and 4WD, giving them the advantage in extreme cornering situations.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

We did'nt get it here because they are almost impossible to make left hand drive due to the placement of the turbos in the stock application.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Now, I wouldn't saw its a "God-Car" but its an extremely bad ass car and dollar for dollar, I think its still the best deal in the USA for real performance. *


Hmmm...hmmm...should I say it Scourge?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

gtr33 said:


> *1. it's so special cos of its heritage...cos of its domination in races. it's not called godzilla for nothing.*


That's one of the reasons I chose R32 over R33 and R34.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Sami said:


> *Hmmm...hmmm...should I say it Scourge?  *


I know....I know. My point has always been that you can get a really nice GTR32 for less than $14,000USD. Now, just what in the USA can compete dollar for dollar at that level? Its still overpriced....depending on a certain point of view.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *I know....I know. My point has always been that you can get a really nice GTR32 for less than $14,000USD. Now, just what in the USA can compete dollar for dollar at that level? Its still overpriced....depending on a certain point of view. *


Not that I want to get into this again, other than with tonque in cheek, but I have to say that was my point all along. I'm sure you remember the thread "Is it really worth it" (in FA I believe), that was the point, for value it is hard to beat the R32 GT-R even with the US prices.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I know, but its hard to swallow when I go on Yahoo Japan Auctions, Goo, Car-Sensor, Crossroads, or Car Ciao and see the same cars for way way way less. $20,000USD range for a GTR32 isn't bad at all. Now, $80,000USD for a GTR33?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *I know, but its hard to swallow when I go on Yahoo Japan Auctions, Goo, Car-Sensor, Crossroads, or Car Ciao and see the same cars for way way way less. $20,000USD range for a GTR32 isn't bad at all. Now, $80,000USD for a GTR33?  *


That was for modded R33. You know it gets expensive when you start doing extensive work on the car. It's not only for the parts but also for the R&D and the work itself. Sure you can do it cheap but that's not the proper way to do it, you want longevity.

No matter how cheap you get them in Japan, it still is a good deal in the US. When you go to your local steakhouse here in the States and are thinking to order a good filet mignon, you don't tell yourself it's not worth it because you could get the same steak with great redwine sauce and potatoes for 1/4 of the money in Brazil.

So, tell me, how's the sushi in Japan?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Fresh
cheap
plentiful
delicious

Its just so much nicer to be in a country where I don't need to spend $80,000USD to get the same level as that R33. Quality tuned R32 GTRs (don't care about the others as the R32 is simply the best) can be had for under $15,000USD in the 500hp range. Now, a tuned Corvette over here? You don't wanna know.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Its just so much nicer to be in a country where I don't need to spend $80,000USD to get the same level as that R33. Quality tuned R32 GTRs (don't care about the others as the R32 is simply the best) can be had for under $15,000USD in the 500hp range.*


But then again you're hit with other expenses like taxes and parking...now Australia on the other hand...nevermind, wages aren't that good in there. Considering the wages and especially the cheap gas here I think I won't complain about the price of a Skyline... 

Major cities it's the living, no space. Here in Texas there is a lot of space and the living is moderately cheap but the state is so damn ugly it's no wonder.



scourge said:


> *Now, a tuned Corvette over here? You don't wanna know. *


You're right, I don't. Corvette isn't worth the price in here, let alone in Japan.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Sami said:


> *You're right, I don't. Corvette isn't worth the price in here, let alone in Japan. *


Hahaha! Fast cars but I have lways found their quality not only lacking, but simply not there.

As for living in Texas as it being ugly, at least you get to open you car up from time to time. I've only been able to get up to 135KPH...Yes, that is KPH on my island. Its simply too small to do anyting. Thats why I am looking for a new job on the mainland and I'm selling my Skyline. Don't want to but I also don't want to pay $1200USD - yes, that is in US Dollars - just to ship my car up to Osaka. 

Been looking for an R32 GTR and I have found some under $8000USD that are in good condition. A little older but I know how to do my own Shaken now so I can avoid the big fees now. I still have to pay the taxes though and thats not hard. Having a GTR in the USA, you get hit with big fees all at one time. If there were only some way to spread the cost out over some time. Just because I CAN afford a more expensive car doesn't mean I "can" afford it.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Hahaha! Fast cars but I have lways found their quality not only lacking, but simply not there.*


Not there in the ride quality either. The C5's I've driven were like dog sleds filled with big rocks.



scourge said:


> *Having a GTR in the USA, you get hit with big fees all at one time.*


At least then you're done with it. Nothing like Finland where 120% of the cars price is tax and gasoline is like anywhere in Europe, $1.50 for a liter, not a gallon.


----------

